# California CA PE Exam Registration



## oregonaut (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone been accepted for the California PE Exam October 2011? Haven't heard back from them and they wont return my emails or answer the phone!!


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 30, 2011)

oregonaut said:


> Has anyone been accepted for the California PE Exam October 2011? Haven't heard back from them and they wont return my emails or answer the phone!!


You should've gotten your card by now. I got mine end of August last year when I took it. If you're not getting an answer over the phone, try one of the other numbers listed instead of just the one assigned to your last name on the website.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 30, 2011)

oregonaut said:


> Has anyone been accepted for the California PE Exam October 2011? Haven't heard back from them and they wont return my emails or answer the phone!!



Did you send in a stamped postcard(s) with your application?


----------



## KevinNg (Oct 2, 2011)

I got both of cards. I got the second card around 8 weeks after the deadline with a sticker saying I am approved.

I found I got approval from http://www.ncees.org/Home.php before I receive the second card.

CA October 2011 test taker


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, you're good then. The NCEES test authorization letter will be posted on your account in the NCEES website. It doesn't come from the state board, it's from NCEES themselves.


----------



## oregonaut (Oct 3, 2011)

KevinNg said:


> I got both of cards. I got the second card around 8 weeks after the deadline with a sticker saying I am approved.I found I got approval from http://www.ncees.org/Home.php before I receive the second card.
> 
> CA October 2011 test taker


I dod not send post cards with my application. When I log in to my NCEES account it says "approved" next to my exam registration status. Does this mean California approved my exam status? or does it just mean that NCEES aknowledged my registration?


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 4, 2011)

oregonaut said:


> KevinNg said:
> 
> 
> > I got both of cards. I got the second card around 8 weeks after the deadline with a sticker saying I am approved.I found I got approval from http://www.ncees.org/Home.php before I receive the second card.
> ...


I sent in postcards with my application, but never got the second one back either. I just spoke to the board and they tell me I'm approved and my card must have been lost (I've had a few changes of address since applying) ... They also said that if it shows approved on the NCEES website (mine does), it means that CA approved it. Said we should all get an email from NCEES in a couple of weeks with instructions for the admissions letter.


----------



## oregonaut (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your posts and thanks to whoever created this forum. You all have made my life a lot easier. I found out that I was approved from the NCEES. I emailed them asking my status and received a reply within one hour. Way to go NCEES, those guys got their stuff together...California Board needs to step it up or hire more employees to handle these matters. I understand they are beaurocratic and I am just dirt on their shoe, but I feel more like a customer and should be treated like one when I pay them $275 just to shuffle some paper around and let me know i am approved!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 4, 2011)

oregonaut said:


> Thank you everyone for your posts and thanks to whoever created this forum. You all have made my life a lot easier. I found out that I was approved from the NCEES. I emailed them asking my status and received a reply within one hour. Way to go NCEES, those guys got their stuff together...California Board needs to step it up or hire more employees to handle these matters. I understand they are beaurocratic and I am just dirt on their shoe, but I feel more like a customer and should be treated like one when I pay them $275 just to shuffle some paper around and let me know i am approved!



Possibly but, in their defense, you were supposed to send in two postage-paid postcards.


----------



## oregonaut (Oct 5, 2011)

and I would agree with you ptatoehed. I know i sounded pretty rash, just venting i guess. but in all honesty...in this day and age of technology where poeple are expecting their information faster I believe electronic/digital notification systems should be in place. postcard notification system would have been great pre-1994 before the internet age, but c'mon its 2011, lets upgrade.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got my exam authorization notice through NCEES. Looks like I'm getting up early, 7am reporting time? Yikes


----------

